# harelip puppy



## valeriek (Jul 9, 2010)

I was told I might get more response over here!
So here's my story::

One of our puppies was born with a harelip - she has been vet checked and does not have a cleft-palate - the vet said it's cosmetic and can be fixed at 6 months if we choose to.
I would top her her off with welpi by syringe and bottle when she was first born because she couldn't latch as well as the others - but she is now on puppy food and is doing very well.
she is a bit smaller than the others and her teeth came in a few days after the other but she is gaining weight and is as active, if not more so, as the others - we are going to keep her as a pet and have her neutered -
but i was wondering if anyone has been in this situation and have any advice or can share their experience... thanks!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm afraid that all the experiences I have had with hairlip puppies (3 in 3 separate litters) either faded and died or were put to sleep as later proved to have more deformities (not cleft palate). Its a tricky decision to be in. These weren't my puppies, only puppies I had whelped so I had no decision over what would happen to the puppies, but only could give my advice from what I had learnt before, which (whether ethically wrong or not, was to have the vet put the dog to sleep)

A friend of mine kept her puppy with HL and it has a series of behavioural problems. Triggered aggression and has to be muzzled whenever around people. It was suggested by several behaviourists that there was an underlying cause with the dogs brain. Whether it is just a coincidence or not I wouldn't like to guess at, but al the other pups in the litter were fine.

I'm not suggesting that you think about euthanasia, I'm just giving you my experiences and you can take them as you wish, but I do think that keeping her behind as a pet is the most responsible thing to do, an I applaud you, far too many would "get rid". I'd love to see some pictures of her and the litter.

All the best (and welcome to the forum)


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I'm afraid that all the experiences I have had with hairlip puppies (3 in 3 separate litters) either faded and died or were put to sleep as later proved to have more deformities (not cleft palate). Its a tricky decision to be in. These weren't my puppies, only puppies I had whelped so I had no decision over what would happen to the puppies, but only could give my advice from what I had learnt before, which (whether ethically wrong or not, was to have the vet put the dog to sleep)
> 
> A friend of mine kept her puppy with HL and it has a series of behavioural problems. Triggered aggression and has to be muzzled whenever around people. It was suggested by several behaviourists that there was an underlying cause with the dogs brain. Whether it is just a coincidence or not I wouldn't like to guess at, but al the other pups in the litter were fine.
> 
> ...


Great advice as usual Tanya :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree Tanya's advice is spot on as always and i agree it would be best if you kept her... i hope it all works out good for you xx

someone i know took on a bulldog with a hare lip his cleft was intact..he has been a superstar and has had no problems pics below of him wen he was a baby and recently wen he turned 5


----------



## valeriek (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for the response!
and I meant 'spayed' - I think I've had a total of 15 hours of sleep In the past month and a half, and with this heat my brain is melting!

I really hope it's not just me thinking with my heart and not my head but I'd really like to see how she does before I just give up on her- she is such a little fighter and hasn't been shunned by the mother or the rest of the litter- of course she will be watched really carefully and if she shows any signs of aggression it will be dealt with responsibly. -We have children around all the time and would never put up with anything of the sort! As of right now, she is an absolute sweetheart. 

I have been researching this since she was born- I've found some helpful sites- mostly says not to baby then and to make sure you discipline them as you would normally- i also found YouTube videos about a little Boston terrier that had a cleft palate and that was tube fed and it turned out to be wonderful. I'm hoping this will be the same case!

I was hoping to get some positive feedback here, and you guys have been awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## valeriek (Jul 9, 2010)

and I'll post photos of the pups tomorrow!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hare lips are common in people too, and not all have other deformities, though it may be a concern.

I would just see how it goes if it was my pup. If she has made it to the puppy food stage then that is excellent.


----------



## Rebecca Babin (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a 3/4 chihuahua and 1/4 dachshund named Roxy. She turned a year old December 1, she was the only puppy born by her full blooded mother and has a HL and she is a doll baby. She has only barked 4 times since birth but she is so playful and she growls during play time. She has been vet checked and she even has a little cyst she was born with on top of her head that has almost gone away. Everyone said I shouldn't be putting my time into saving her but she had those will to live and was so loveable from the very beginning. She was 11 pounds 2 weeks ago and now we have an attachment liked I have never had before with any other animal!!! Just wondering does the hair lip have something to do with her not barking


----------

